# Hit counter



## BlackFrancis (Oct 21, 2006)

Can anyone point me towards (or give me lol) a HTML based hit counter?
I don't want to sign up to some website, deal with humans beings, just for a little code that I can't modify to my liking and holds my website to yet another person's standards.

Does such a HTML gadget exist?


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

I know of one, but you have to sign up at a website 

http://www.sitemeter.com/


----------



## BlackFrancis (Oct 21, 2006)

Guess I'll have to settle for that for now.
Thank you.

PS: Loving the avatar-name thingy going on there


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

To quote my post a few threads down



covert215 said:


> Hitcounters are _so_ 2003.


I would recommend signing up at www.statcounter.com. They will give the locations/IPs/Browsers/Resolutions/ISPs/etc for free. You can make the counter invisible or visible, your choice. However, hit counters are now viewed as a novelty used by web design novices.


----------



## BlackFrancis (Oct 21, 2006)

Right. Got it up and running. Thank you


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

Which program did you use? What is your site?


----------



## BlackFrancis (Oct 21, 2006)

"However, hit counters are now viewed as a novelty used by web design novices."

I'm sorry... was that an attack? 
I am a webdesign novice. And I also have no statistics with my hosting package. And it would be awefully handy to know who comes to the site and from where.

I used the one namenotfound gave me since I signed up before I saw your reply.
My website is Welcome to Machine
Still in the middle of bringing it from Geocities to my new server


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

That was not an attack. That is fact. It is unprofessional. I have stats on my page, but they are detailed breakdowns, not a little hit counter.

The solution I gave you allows you to get all those stats without placing a visible counter on your page. I use it as well.


----------



## BlackFrancis (Oct 21, 2006)

I see.
We could use those features. But there's something inside of me that wants to puke when I'm being sold something by being told what I'm doing is "unprofessional". My ego is my biggest downfall.
Thank you for your link.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

Sorry 

Who is your new server provider? Many of them have something like Webalizer and or AWstats installed, and they work pretty well.


----------



## BlackFrancis (Oct 21, 2006)

0moola.com
4.88GB of disk space, subdomain, 9TB Monthly bandwidth and excellent support staff.
All I had to do is agree to be spammed every now and again. lol Apart from that, it's free 

I think I should look at what the gold service is, if this is their free version.

Remember not to appologise to me ever. No need


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

lol.

4.88? how'd they end up with that number?


----------



## redivivus (Mar 30, 2006)

Free? Sounds fishy.  Not sure what "being spammed every now and again" means.


----------



## BlackFrancis (Oct 21, 2006)

Confused me too man... All I know is that I'd probably never reach it unless I get lazy and not delete my old articles... but you know, why bother? Too many memories! lol

I'm guessing since no techies have been yelling at me yet, 0moola must be safe

They asked me if it's ok if their "affiliates contact" me "on special offers". I clicked yes. If someone is this nice, they deserve to spam me. I already get 200 a week for no reason anyway. What's a few more?


----------



## BlackFrancis (Oct 21, 2006)

WHOO!
Uploaded my new hit counter!


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

You probably want it down towards the bottom more, not the first thing that appears on the page.


----------



## BlackFrancis (Oct 21, 2006)

lol Yeah... good idea. I just like to show off.

Explain one thing for me please....
Google entries. What servers are scanned, can individual sites petition to be scanned etc etc etc. The comrades are bugging me to get some traffic because there's another organisation with OUR name. We need to out grow them and tell them to take a hike


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

That could be kind of rough. First things first, go to www.google.com/webmasters. There is a link to submit your site (not necessary but it speeds the indexing process). Then create a Google Sitemap. There is a lot of literature to be read on this. There is a forum as well as an extensive help guide. The Webmaster area is CONSTANTLY being changed and upgraded. This will give you a head start on getting your site indexed and after a month or so it will provide a lot of details about your site.

There are TONS of sites that offer "SEO" (Search Engine Optimization) tips. Do not pay any money and do not believe everything you read. Additionally, it may take a couple of weeks for Google to find your site for the first time. Don't worry and don't keep submitting it. There are many rules that could lead your site to be disqualified.

The easiest 4 things you can do:
1. Give your pages good titles. Titles are used as keywords for the search.
2. Give your pages a good meta description. This is the default description of your site below its Google entry. Meta keywords are ignored by Google but favored by other engines, so use them if you wish.
3. Get plenty of links in to your site. Links from high level sites are exponentially better than low level ones.
4. Buy a domain. They are cheap. With a coupon, you can get one from godaddy.com for 7.50$/yr. Also, your domain becomes a keyword as well.

Good luck, and don't expect this to be an overnight process (more like a couple of months).


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

1 more thing:

You are going to have an INSANELY difficult time passing all the pink floyd sites for the search "welcome to machine". I hate to sound pessimistic, but I do not think that you are capable of beating them all out.


----------



## BlackFrancis (Oct 21, 2006)

covert215 said:


> 1 more thing:
> 
> You are going to have an INSANELY difficult time passing all the pink floyd sites for the search "welcome to machine". I hate to sound pessimistic, but I do not think that you are capable of beating them all out.


 Don't worry. That's on the table for our next meeting. But thanks for confirming the fears there. lol

Thank you so much for your detailed advice. I only wandered onto the webmaster section just as you replied. And without your advice.... I'm lost! haha

:up:


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

Think about it. Almost every single Pink Floyd fan page, bio page, lyric page, and everything else is already there. And you will need to start from the bottom. I wish you good luck, but remember, if someone tries to charge you to do it for you, IT IS A SCAM


----------



## BlackFrancis (Oct 21, 2006)

Dude... I avoided paying for a hosting service! Do you think I'm going to start forking over now? lol

Do you know if .tk extensions get very far?


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

BlackFrancis said:


> PS: Loving the avatar-name thingy going on there


Thanks


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

covert215 said:


> That was not an attack. That is fact. It is unprofessional. I have stats on my page, but they are detailed breakdowns, not a little hit counter.
> 
> The solution I gave you allows you to get all those stats without placing a visible counter on your page. I use it as well.


You generated *that* page with StatCounter?!?


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

Eriksrocks said:


> You generated *that* page with StatCounter?!?


No. I was saying that I use statcounter. Also, my stat page is made to look good and provide users some demographic info. It is not just a little counter. It includes statistical breakdowns.


----------



## BlackFrancis (Oct 21, 2006)

I couldn't get breakdowns on stats because my server doesn't take Jave.
I can't believe they had the nerve to tell me to move servers!


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

Why did they do that? It is within their rights, but did they give you a reason?


----------



## BlackFrancis (Oct 21, 2006)

Not that I can see in the FAQ... and their forums are down. lol


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

Its part of their ToS that you agreed to. They reserve the right to cancel service for any of many reasons.


----------



## BlackFrancis (Oct 21, 2006)

Meh..


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

BlackFrancis said:


> I couldn't get breakdowns on stats because my server doesn't take Jave.
> I can't believe they had the nerve to tell me to move servers!


Isn't Java a browser plug-in? I don't understand how a server can control weather or not you can use Java on your site. I'm confused.


----------



## BlackFrancis (Oct 21, 2006)

Well. When I tried to upload a test Javescript file it told me it had a bad extension.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

There is a difference between Java and Javascript. Java needs to be installed on both the server and the user's computer to run. Javascript (they are similar in name and proprietor only) does not need to be installed anywhere. It is a part of the browser.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Java is installed on the browser, not the server.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

To run a compiled Java file, you need to have the JDK on the server.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

No, Java applets don't require anything on the server. You're probably thinking of Sun's JavaServer Pages.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

Thats what I meant. To run a Java compiler or a Java server, you need it. I didn't think he meant just applets.

JS may be disabled because it is a free host...who knows.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

JDK is used to compile Java applets. There's nothing needed on the server.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

covert215 said:


> *To run a Java compiler* or a Java server, you need it.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

It doesn't sound like you know understand how Java works. The compiler is not run on the webserver. The compiled applet is uploaded, and run by the user's browser.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

I received a 5 on the AP AB Java test. And you can run a compiler on a web server.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

That's nice...you still don't need to install anything on the server to serve Java applets.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

The only mistake I made was the assumption that a JDK was needed on the server. But now, I'm arguing that you can run a compiler, while your arguing that applets are self-sufficient. We're going at different things here.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Sure you can run a compiler, I'm pretty sure that's not what this poster needs though.


----------



## BlackFrancis (Oct 21, 2006)

....wow....


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

BlackFrancis said:


> ....wow....


Hooray for another successful thread hijack.


----------



## BlackFrancis (Oct 21, 2006)

lmao!
Don't worry... I'm a TWC anyway...

But yeah... .tk extension?


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

No good. I used them for a bit. Basically, they put your site into a frame and display that. So, no matter what page you are viewing, your address is going to be www.yourpage.tk. Also, you cannot customize the particular page that your site is displayed in.


----------



## BlackFrancis (Oct 21, 2006)

Was guessing...

I used cjb.net as a frame redirecting thingy for our old website which was a Geo****ties. And people were b1tching at me for the popups giving them trojans. lol


----------



## redivivus (Mar 30, 2006)

brendandonhu said:


> JDK is used to compile Java applets. There's nothing needed on the server.


Isnt it called SDK now? And JRE is required on the clients PC to run the applet. Less confusing this way.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

It can be called SDK 1.5 or JDK 5.0. But whenever I downloaded it, it came in a folder called JDK 1.5. I'll never understand naming conventions. For Sun's answer to the question:

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/relnotes/version-5.0.html

JRE and the JDK are both products run by the J2SE.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

covert215 said:


> No good. I used them for a bit. Basically, they put your site into a frame and display that. So, no matter what page you are viewing, your address is going to be www.yourpage.tk. Also, you cannot customize the particular page that your site is displayed in.


A long long time ago when I used a .tk I had a "break out of frames" javascript that I also used. So once the mypage.tk went to my site, the frame broke and the real url was displayed. I also avoided the annoying .tk ad that way too 

This was before the option to disable the ad was introduced.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

You can disable the ad for 1 of your domains with them. If you have multiple domains, you are out of luck. Also, you end up with a little .tk bar at the top of your screen. I have a placeholder page here- www.finalfour.tk


----------



## redivivus (Mar 30, 2006)

covert215 said:


> You can disable the ad for 1 of your domains with them. If you have multiple domains, you are out of luck. Also, you end up with a little .tk bar at the top of your screen. I have a placeholder page here- www.finalfour.tk


Try breaking out of the frame? Im betting they filter that out.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

I didn't break the frame. You are just able to pick 1 site and disable the ads on it.


----------



## redivivus (Mar 30, 2006)

I was saying you should try it, to see if you can get rid of that ugly bar in the top frame.  I am wondering if they protected against that or not.


----------

